# Flea/Tick



## Annakow1988 (May 21, 2018)

Hi guys so we live in CT and have woods behind the fence in the backyard what is a good flea and tick to use? What's worked for you??


----------



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

Per the vet's recommendation, I have a 5-month-old on NexGard (a chewable), but I am still finding 2-3 ticks on him a week. We do walk in the woods daily (2 different local parks and the woods on my property), and I usually find one a week on me, but I am thinking the NexGard is not working sufficiently and may switch. We live in West Georgia, so the NexGard is supposed to protect him from all of the ticks found in our area. However, I do not see that it protects from mosquitoes, and we have _plenty_ of those!

With my previous dog, a Labrador, I used K9 Advantix II for over a decade and never had a problem with fleas or ticks. We did not walk in the woods as often as I do now, but it was very effective. The only con that I found is that it is topical and can get messy. It took a while to absorb into his skin. Now that have a short-haired V, I can imagine that part being worse.

If there are any recommendations for a chewable that guards against fleas, ticks (the deer tick, the American dog tick, the brown dog tick, and the Lone Star tick), and mosquitoes, I would appreciate it!


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

We use Seresto. It's a thin plastic collar that they have to wear constantly but I've never seen a tick on my dog since we've bought it. Works for 8 months (basically everything but winter) and they can swim with it too. Most pet stores sell them.


----------



## HeidiMS/AL (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm using NexGuard and Seresto collars. Also, spraying around property with Permethrin 36 @ the rate of 1oz per 10 gallons of water. Permethrin is what is used to control; termites, spiders, ticks ,fleas, chiggers, pine beetles, etc. Also, it seems to work on armadillos! It's labled to spray dog-pet beds @ that rate. Safe for pets a soon as it dries and will kill ticks for up to 60 days. I however feel it best to keep the dogs off the property until after a good rain. For me I use picardin or some form of permethrin.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Frontline Plus.

It's the oldest and the effects are most known. 

I'm against using any pesticides on my dog (or lawn), but given the serious health consequences of tick borne disease, I use the one that's been around the longest. No issues and no ticks, either. They attach and die before they can transit the vector.


----------



## rustedduck (Dec 18, 2017)

We have been using Frontline Plus on our 15 week old. Daily we find ticks......some crawling, some embedded (but dead). I am
changing to K9 Advantix II. In addition to killing ticks/fleas, it also repels them. Also it claims to repel/kill mosquitos, biting flies, and lice. I dont believe frontline makes these claims.


----------



## HeidiMS/AL (Aug 2, 2017)

The Seresto collar is to keep the ticks off the dog. The nexguard is just a second line of protection. The main protection is to keep ticks,fleas and others off the dogs! Ticks do not have to attach to pass disease!!!!!! (As per my lyme Dr. and others.) If you discover a tick, remove it as soon as possible- with out touching it- Save said tick in freezer bag. Ticks carry upward of 300 known diseases that can be transmitted to what ever it bites or touches !! The idea that it has to be attached for 24hrs is wrong--I'm living proof. 2weeks, 4weeks and 6 weeks of antibiotics don't work either. I promise you, You don't want anything to do with a TBD Guess I need to start a thread of what I've learned about TBD's


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 17, 2016)

We live in CT as well, and we use Bravecto. So far so good.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Heidi said:


> Ticks do not have to attach to pass disease!!!!!! (As per my lyme Dr. and others.) If you discover a tick, remove it as soon as possible- with out touching it


We know more about ticks than perhaps any other insect other than mosquitos. They are potential carriers for many disease vectors, but they do need to attach for 24 hrs before entering into "Hyper Feeding", which is when they become engorged and also transmit disease. These are well known facts. You cannot get Lyme form a casual bite, like a mosquito.

A tick at any stage can and should be immediately removed with one of those specialized tick removing tools readily available. If not, the priority is removal from the dog, so using your fingers is acceptable. There's nothing communicable or contagious outside the tick's body.

There's a lot of hysteria about ticks and Lyme, etc., and for good reason. But, facts and a clear plan are the best responses to this (and any) health threat.

As an FWIW, although there are new flea/tick products out there, they lack the type of history and testing that would make me comfortable using them over Frontline, which has been around a long time, with good results, and with few reported negative effects. I personally feel these new products..which do not require the rigorous types of FDA testing and approval for human drugs...sound good, but the amount of pesticides and the systemic nature of them..given orally...are untested and unproven for long term health issues, it feels to me that those now using them are conducitng beta testing with their beloved V's.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Until Bende reached 1 year, we used an ultrasound repellent which u had to attach to his collar and a natural oil mist, mostly composed of geranium oil. we went regularly to woods and it worked. it was our vet`s recommendation not to start with those `chemicals` till then due to possible side effects. then he jumped more and more into lakes and creeks during our off leash, which makes those methods not effective, so we got him on Nexguard. so far so good, i still spray myself with the geranium oil when we go to this areas (i don`t jump into lakes and creeks hehe). I don`t like chemicals, so our yard treatment is all `green` and seems to work.


----------



## GabbyLee (Dec 29, 2018)

Heidi said:


> The Seresto collar is to keep the ticks off the dog. The nexguard is just a second line of protection. The main protection is to keep ticks,fleas and others off the dogs! Ticks do not have to attach to pass disease!!!!!! (As per my lyme Dr. and others.) If you discover a tick, remove it as soon as possible- with out touching it- Save said tick in freezer bag. Ticks carry upward of 300 known diseases that can be transmitted to what ever it bites or touches !! The idea that it has to be attached for 24hrs is wrong--I'm living proof. 2weeks, 4weeks and 6 weeks of antibiotics don't work either. I promise you, You don't want anything to do with a TBD Guess I need to start a thread of what I've learned about TBD's


Great post! Same was here, was using Seresto and Nexguard combo for my cat once and it did well. 



rustedduck said:


> We have been using Frontline Plus on our 15 week old. Daily we find ticks......some crawling, some embedded (but dead). I am changing to K9 Advantix II. In addition to killing ticks/fleas, it also repels them. Also it claims to repel/kill mosquitos, biting flies, and lice. I dont believe frontline makes these claims.


Frontline was suggested from my vet and I can say my pup liked it. No fleas since. As for tick/flea control, I use coal-tar soap instead of shampoo sometimes, it is mentioned here as nice repellent.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The FDA did put out a warning on some flea, and tick meds. Its something we have all known. That if its strong enough to kill fleas, and ticks. It can cause some nasty side effects to some dogs.
I try, and stay away from anything brand new to the market. It can take years before a problem with the med comes to light. I go with the old tried and true.


----------



## rustedduck (Dec 18, 2017)

We use K9 advantix II. We have rural property that is infested with ticks, and this product does the trick. Have used for about 7 years
with out any problems. Occasionally we will find ticks crawling on the dog, but none embedded K9 also repels mosquitos, and I believe the only product that makes this claim.


----------



## jillyrubyjane (May 23, 2020)

I use seresto collar for my dog, a strong preventative tool against ticks and fleas for dogs and puppies 7 weeks and older. I like this collar because doesn't give out any smell from contained repellant chemicals and exude greasy chemicals.


----------

